# How can I find out about upcoming shows?



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would love to go to more dogs shows (only been to 2 local fun day/dog shows) but not sure where to look and seem to find out about them after the date!

I would one day like to enter Harley in agility competitions but for now just looking to go to the shows and see what happens/how it all works.

Where should I look to find out dog show dates?
Does anyone know of any happening in or around Berkshire?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

If you put companion shows and the area in to the internet you should get a list. If you want shows for pedigree dogs you need to put fossedata into the search bar and it will give you a list of dates.

Sometimes your local paper will have some advertised towards the back in the advert section. Sometimes you can find them advertised in the vets.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I like to use Dog Show Central: Dog Show Central UK - Show List

It lists every upcoming show with the venue, so I normally scan down and look for local counties, then see which ones I can enter (i.e. not terrier ones!). Fossedata.co.uk and dog.biz are the two big show entry websites that people use, and shows will normally have paper copies of local schedules there on the day.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't forget Higham Press.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Arena print are another one that advertise shows.


----------



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

Also Dog Show Central offer a companion show list as well as open/champ shows


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Darkwolf23 said:


> I would love to go to more dogs shows (only been to 2 local fun day/dog shows) but not sure where to look and seem to find out about them after the date!
> 
> I would one day like to enter Harley in agility competitions but for now just looking to go to the shows and see what happens/how it all works.
> 
> ...


Agilitynet website. There is a list of all agility shows throughout the UK


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

EJC Print and Dog Biz too. ALSO Fosse Data.

These are conformation shows.


----------



## Brax (Dec 6, 2014)

If you are on Facebook look for local dog show groups i.e. 'south west dog shows' - its how I find all my local fun dog shows now, lots of which don't tend to make it onto actual internet listings and even now I can find a fun show to attend at least fortnightly


----------

